# How would you differenciate an ESFP in a Se-Te loop from an EXTJ?



## charmingpeach (May 1, 2021)

I'm having a hard time finding my MBTI way more so than my enneagram. I didn't really see myself as ESFP given stereotypes, but upon reading several sources on Se-Te loop it does ring a bell. I know this comparison is rather bizarre considering how different Te-dom and Se-dom are, but I really would like to see how someone more knowledgeable on the topic would separate these two MBTI to clear up my mind and understand this better, come to a conclusion.


----------



## Miranda Mayhem (Sep 16, 2016)

ESFP and ENTJ employ the same functions in a different order, so it’s an understandable confusion!

ESFPs in an Se-Te loop are also subconsciously employing their Ni. When this happens, the ESFP will say and do things that are a sort of “request” for calm, conclusive foresight and counsel from others and ultimately themselves. If you give an ESFP Fi when in an Se-Te loop, they might brush it off as empty words, because at this point they feel their own Fi has not helped them. 

ENTJs in a Te-Se loop will refer, by the same principle, to their Fi. Similarly to the ESFP, they may respond with annoyance at Fi, but unlike the ESFP they will think about it for a lot longer. "Did this Fi thing really have something to do with my problem?" "Wait...this is what was wrong?" "Now I get why I was feeling like this."

ESFPs already know what they're feeling and why they're feeling such things. ENTJs are prone to dissociating from their feelings - they are not unaware of them, but they can often ignore them to their own detriment.

ESTJs are more similar to ESFPs in that their shared sensory aspect can make them impulsive when in a loop. However, ESTJs will be more inclined to look for options and alternatives to help their situation (Ne), as opposed to a singular line of abstraction (Ni).


----------

